# Planning Trip to South Dakota



## quebert00

I'm trying to plan a trip to South Dakota. This will be the first time for everyone in our group. We are trying to go as cheap as possible just because we return from Canada a couple of weeks before we want to go. Can anyone give me some tips on public land or possibly a cheap guided hunt? Maybe hotels and where the best places to hunt are. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dick Monson

q, see some of the posts below this topic for SD g/o referances. Most of us here will not use guides. We regard them as .......... , we don't regard them. No offense intended. Good luck to you.


----------



## ej4prmc

Yes GO TO SOUTH DAKOTA  :withstupid:


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## ej4prmc

Go to SOUTH DAKOTA


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## quebert00

g/o-
I may just take you up on that offer. Where exactly are you at? We have one dog that may come with but I don't know for sure. How do the licenses work? We would need one for both North ($100) and South Dakota ($110). They don't have a license share or anything between the states? right? Even though that would be cool I doubt that we would do both North and South just because of the short time frame we have. We are planning on doing a Thursday thru Sunday trip. Just hunting on Friday and Saturday. Possibly Sunday morning for an hour or two before we take off back to WI. I believe we where thinking about the weekend of 10/22. Let me know what you think.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## quebert00

g/o, this seems to good to be true! Do you run a lodge and guide service? It makes me wonder what do you get out of it? There would most likely be four in the party. We could come a day early that shouldn't be a problem. Then all we would need to do is buy the North License..? or would we need both?


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## quebert00

Wow! That's unbelieveable...I have been reading some articles and they all said that the hospitality was great but this is over the top. What is the name of your place? Location?
Here is my email - [email protected]


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## Ima870man

I would like to help, but I do not think I could with the way guide and outfitters requirements are set. I have not taken the test, and I do not work for you. And I do believe they contracted your services by you suppling the lodging and advice. I just do not want to get into trouble!

Ima870man


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## griffman

Thanks, but no thanks, g/o.

No offense Quebert00, but guides and resident hunters don't see eye to eye very well.

Quebert00-- If you really wanted to help out us North Dakotan's (and yourself by making ND a better place for you to "freelance" on your own) You'd take him up on his offer, get your birds on his land, then go back to WI with a tight lip.

:stirpot:

This kinda reminds me of a story about a snake in an apple tree, or maybe the one about a wolf and sheep's clothing, or .......

Just remember Quebert00---If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is! uke:

Man g/o, of all the places to "drum" up business, it's gotta be here? :lame:


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## griffman

The colors are Red, White, and Blue.

Excuse me g/o, but I'm not seeing the "good deed" here, all I'm seeing is future $$$$$.

Sorry to offend you, but the bottom line is.... the more money in your pocket (and all other ND guides for that matter)= the more land you buy and lease= less land available for me and everyone else who isn't "lucky" enough to get a "FREE" deal.

Nothing against you g/o, just what you do.

Just my point of view, be it right, wrong or otherwise.


----------



## quebert00

griffman-
It kind of sounds like you have a problem with Tourists possibly shooting one of "your" birds on "Public" hunting land.
You should be happy, did you ever see the price for a non-resident license? You should be laughing because I am going to pay $100 to shoot 6 birds since I'm only going to hunt for two days. Are you really going to miss those 6 birds off of public land? Probably not. I may miss every bird but as long as I'm having a good time doing it I could care less if I get any.
Your entitled to your opinion but I don't have to agree with it.
How is g/o druming up business? I didn't see his phone number or the business name on the board. Did you?

You shouldn't criticize someone for doing a good thing. 
Especially when it doesn't affect you at all.


----------



## griffman

You shouldn't criticize someone for doing a good thing. 
Especially when it doesn't affect you at all.[/quote]

That may be true as of today, but I'm not so sure it will be a true statement 20 years from now.

Quebert00, my whole point is ND is a great place to hunt, and you are more than welcome here. No, they are not my birds (although I will claim a few of them next season), No, I don't have a problem with tourists.

I do have a problem with ND turning into SD, or Texas or some other state that "pay to hunt" has engulfed.


----------



## ej4prmc

I am with Griffman.
Quebert, You ***** about a 100 dollar license? Mine cost's me 30,000 a year I gave up in wages to move back here. uke:


----------



## quebert00

That's somehow my fault?


----------



## ej4prmc

Where did I say it was your fault? :******: I just thought it shallow of you to ***** about pocket change of 100 dollar after saying "I going to canada"


----------



## griffman

quebert00 said:


> That's somehow my fault?


The only thing I can tell you Quebert00 is to enjoy your "FREE" hunt while you can. Because by supporting guides and outfitters (directly or indirectly) you will be doing away with what was once "free".

It is that simple.


----------



## quebert00

griffman- Now I understand where you are coming from. You have a very good point but I wouldn't put alot of blame on guides and outfitters. At least they are still preserving nature. Can you imagine what the government would do with the land if they got ahold of it?

I know at least around here in Wisconsin there is plenty of public hunting grounds that are available. True your chances aren't as great if you where on private land but they are still giving us the opportunity to hunt "free".
Personally I'm greatful that our DNR has reserved land for people to hunt on. If they didn't I wouldn't be able to hunt at all.

Good Luck next season!


----------



## griffman

Q- I am only familiar with ND game and fish. They do an outstanding job for the "common" man here in ND.

You say "Can I imagine what the govt. would do with the land....."

Yes I can!

If ND game and fish had their say with the land, it would be open to all....only charge is the license, period, no "catches".

I personally hunt public land about 95% of the time. I put a lot of days in the field, more than most people I know! ND public land is good to hunt on, not great, but damn good.

Do a search for ND game and fish, check out some maps, you'll be surprised how much land is open to the sportsman.

Hunting pheasants in ND is not like hunting bear in Alaska, or elk in Colorado. IMO- guides for birds in ND are not necessary. This is something you can do all on your own, trust me!

I apologize to you and g/o for "going off", but you know what they say.....if it looks like a skunk, smells like a skunk, it must be a .....

g/o--we are all smart enough to know that nothing in life is free. I don't think you are as good willed as you want to sound. Sorry, but I'm not buying your story or the right to hunt your land!

Q- Good luck with whatever you decide to do! No matter how you do it, you'll have fun and enoy ND! If you want to try it on your own, let me know and I'll send you some info. to get you started.(just to prove I don't mind tourists :wink: )


----------



## Field Hunter

Just when I thought you were being sincere, g/o. And then you come up with this slap in the face to all ND freelance hunters. You can do what you want...it's your land...but did you tink there would be no one taking offense to this? Too Bad......I keep hearing about the G/O attitude...I guess it runs deep.


----------



## Rick Acker

Slap in the face to freelance hunters...I don't see it! G/O is not your average Guide and Outfitter! Although, I don't know him well...He seems to go out of his way to be helpful to people! There's probably not one guy on this site that he wouldn't let hunt on his land for FREE if you asked when he wasn't booked up! The guy was just doing a SOLID for somebody...And I'd bet my Autographed Jessica Simpson picture on it!


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## griffman

g/o- Like I said before, I have nothing against you personally. I do have strong thoughts against your occupation as a pheasant guide in ND.

I do not want ND to become state that is engulfed by pay to hunt business'. If you find that "disturbing", I'm sorry to offend you.

While I admit, my beliefs may be somewhat "extremist", I see it this way, either you're with me, or you're against me. Either you are FOR pay to hunt pheasants, or you are AGAINST it. What is your stance g/o, for or against?

Notice I singled out "pheasant guide"? That is because I do think guides and outfitters are a good thing in some instances. An example would be hunting elk in bear country. In that case, a guide to watch your back could be invaluable. Or even to get you in and out of the mountains, a guide could save your life.

I don't see the comparison in your case. Pheasants are scattered throughout much of the state. There is little danger for the hunter seeking pheasants. Chances of getting attacked by a predator are slim to none, chances of getting lost on the prairie are also slim to none. I could be wrong, but the way I see it is the service you provide serves yourself more than anyone else. Anyone with minimal skills can come to ND and harvest pheasants, completely free of charge(other than the license).

The way I see it, guiding for pheasants in ND does more harm than good for the "common man". What happens to the average hunter if NDGF does not provide such a good service, and all the land in ND goes posted? That really limits the space available. Now add in the g/o's, that just continues to decrease the availability of land to hunt.

How much land have the g/o's taken in the past 10 years? How much land will be pay to hunt in the next 10 years? That is what I find disturbing. I know it's a free country and what you do with your land is perfectly legal. That does not change the fact that what you are doing is limiting opportunities for those who do not own land in ND, and do not wish to pay to hunt pheasants. Gestures such as your offer to quebert00 remind me of a meth dealer donating money to the local schools. Sure, the donation is great, but what does it do to the big picture? The carrot you dangle in front of queber00's nose does not help the big picture.

I relate your occupation to that of someone who is paid to lobby against firearms. While that person may be a heck of a nice guy(such as yourself), and pay taxes, support ND business, be a productive citizen, etc.etc. the bottom line is they are still lobbying against firearms. In my eyes, that person is doing more harm than good as far as the "big picture" is concerned.

I am perfectly willing to keep an open mind though. If you or someone else can convince me that what you do will benefit the average hunter in the long run, I will jump on the g/o bandwagon. Until then, I see the service you provide as doing more harm than good.

As far as you not benefitting from your "gesture" to quebert00. Well, here's my take on that issue. If when quebert00 leaves your lodge, and you get just one client due to his word of mouth, then you have benefitted from your "gesture". Now that doesn't mean you would profit from getting one pay client vs. letting 4 in for free, but it does mean you would have one client pay that you wouldn't have had if it weren't for Quebert00.

Lets be honest g/o. By letting quebert00 and company in for free, you stand to be paid much greater dividends in the long run. He and his guests may come back next year and the word of mouth advertisement would be of benefit also.

Your serve g/o. Convince me that what you do will help the average person seeking to hunt pheasants, free of charge, in ND.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Please keep your cool gentlemen. No need for profanity to prove your point either.

Please just stick to the topic. He was looking for info, not a hot topic. I don't want to have to move this over there just because it got out of hand.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

Thanks


----------



## The Norseman

You guys are making fools of your selfs. In the long run, the end of this season, the next, 5 years from now, it doesn't and won't matter.

The one with the most money wins. And the one that uses it wisely will win.

I see people that have everything, cable, direct TV, cell phones, smoke, and drink, waste their money keeping up with the Jones'.

With all that money wasted, it could have been invested in a better way.
Land is a rare commodity and the price will never go down in price.

And someone helping another is nobodies business.


----------



## KEN W

G/O...I applaud you in your what you have offered.You own the land and can do what you want with it.I would take you up on your offer,but that is during the week...have to work.I see no hidden agenda here.

quebert00....lucky you.


----------



## quebert00

I'm very grateful that g/o would do something like this. 
In this day and age you don't get opportunities like these.

Thanks again g/o and I'll see you in October!


----------



## The Norseman

:beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide

g/o, I'll pass on this chaperoning invite. Probably turn out to be real nice guys, but also seems like they may have a little chip, and life is waaaaaaaaay to short to spend time doing what is an increasingly difficult thing with adults you may not click with. The youth hunt, on the other hand, I will take you up on. If there are any kids down that way or that anyone else knows of that don't have access to a good (hopefully by then) dog or are lacking outdoors opportunities, let me know and I'd love to help out. I'll take my chances on a kid any day.


----------



## JBB

G/O get me your email address and maybe I can help these guys out for you. I enjoy hunting for the sake of just getting but I would like more info.


----------



## DJRooster

Sorry...I too would help you out but will not commit to early season. I would probably help out after deer season or in Dec. but doubt those southern boys would be able to weather the weather! G/O, I too think that you seem like a sincere person and judge you on that fact and not because you happen to be an outfitter. I firmly believe that there is room for both sides in moderation.


----------



## quebert00

G/O-
Thank you for an awesome vacation. The hunting was great along with the accomodations and hospitality. We had a great time and couldn't have asked for anything better! It was a pleasure meeting and talking with you and can't thank you enough for the opportunity. We are going to try to make it out again next year.
I'll keep in touch. Have a good one.
Thank You.
Mike


----------



## Goon

griffman said:


> Q- I am only familiar with ND game and fish. They do I apologize to you and g/o for "going off", but you know what they say.....if it looks like a skunk, smells like a skunk, it must be a .....


Thats a smelly analogy. :eyeroll:


----------

